# nissan vanette 1998



## maurits (Jan 2, 2009)

everyone,

recently i'm also driving a Nissan Vanette 1998.
Suddenly i have this problem that the park lights(front & rear) don't turn on and also the dashboard panel.
I'm looking for a fuse box cover for a Nissan Vanette, although i've already checked every fuse that's in the fuse box and they all looked oke to me.

Can somebody please tell me what can be the problem and also send me a pic of the fuse box cover.

thanks,


Also driving a Nissan Frontier pick up 1998


----------

